# Η επανάσταση του Νίκου Αναστόπουλου (όταν ο Πανούτσος έχει κέφια)



## somnambulist (Sep 24, 2008)

...Για να μπορείτε σήμερα να διαβάζεται τα ρεπορτάζ ελεύθερα υπήρξαν άνθρωποι που θυσίασαν τη ζωή τους για την ελευθερία του Τύπου. Ανθρωποι που πήραν τον αθλητικό Τύπο την εποχή που το εξτρέμ λεγόταν «δαιμόνιος» και τον φτάσανε στο «κοντοπούτανος». Το ίδιο φυσικά ισχύει και για τους ίδιους τους ποδοσφαιριστές. Εχω «Αθλητικά Χρονικά» του 1959, με τον Σάββα Θεοδωρίδη να φοράει πουλόβερ ζακάρ και να ακούει σε πικάπ έπιπλο «ξένους δίσκους». Και -το πιστεύετε ή όχι- όταν ο Σάββας ήταν εικοσάρης έκανε συλλογή από δίσκους. Βέβαια την ίδια εποχή ο Πανούτσος δεν είχε αρχίσει να ξυρίζεται, αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι να κοιταζόμαστε με τους «λοχίες από τη Αμφιλοχία» και να λέμε «πού καταντήσαμε», αλλά δημοσιογραφικά τουλάχιστον να καταγράφουμε τα μεγάλα breakthrough στο life style του ποδοσφαίρου. Πώς, 45 χρόνια πριν, ο Νεοτάκης Λουκανίδης φωτογραφιζόταν σε εκκλησάκι με τη Γιόλα για να δείξει ότι θα αποκαταστήσει το κορίτσι, επειδή είχαν κάνει προγαμιαίο σεξ πριν από τα 16 (της Γιόλας) και πώς σήμερα η Μαστροκώστα ντύνεται νυφούλα για να παντρευτεί τον Δέλλα σε δημαρχείο. Αλλά οι μεγάλοι αγωνιστές στη μόδα του ποδοσφαίρου είναι αυτοί που τόλμησαν να πάνε κόντρα στο ρεύμα. Και πρώτος μεταξύ πρώτων ο «allenatore» όλων των Ελλήνων Νίκος Αναστόπουλος.

Τη δεκαετία του '80, όταν το άστρο του Αναστόπουλου ανέτειλε, πόσοι ποδοσφαιριστές είχαν μουστάκι; Εκτός του Πέτρου Ξανθόπουλου, που σύμφωνα με τον «allenatore» είχε αφήσει μουστάκι για να νομίζει ο κόσμος ότι είναι ο Αναστόπουλος, του Πεχλιβανίδη που λόγω όμως Σοβιετικής Ενωσης μπορεί και να το είχε για καβάτζα αν επέστρεφε ο Ιωσήφ Στάλιν στην εξουσία, και του Αντώνη Μανίκα -που οι τερματοφύλακες όμως δεν λογαριάζονται, γιατί αν ένας άνθρωπος βγάζει το ψωμί του πέφτοντας, σκέφτεται περίεργα-, μουστάκι είχαν μόνο οι «παλιοί». Ο κυρ Ηλίας ο Ρωσσίδης, που όπως ο John Lee Hooker κανένας δεν τον θυμάται νέο, ο Τσαγκάρης της ΑΕΚ, ο Αγγελόπουλος του Παναθηναϊκού, ο Γιώργος Καμάρας του Απόλλωνα και σε γενικές γραμμές ποδοσφαιριστές που επέμεναν να λένε την ΕΥΔΑΠ ΟΥΛΕΝ, τη ΔΕΗ ΠΑΟΥΕΡ και να παραγγέλνουν με την οκά. Το μουστάκι είχε γίνει ό,τι το παπούτσι με τακούνι πλατφόρμα σήμερα. Κανένας δεν θα σε συλλάβει επειδή το φόρεσες, αλλά και όλοι θα σκέφτονται ότι στην τσέπη έχεις ένα μαύρο σπρέι και στον πρώτο άδειο τοίχο που θα βρεις θα γράψεις «Ο Παράβας ζει». Το να εμφανιστεί λοιπόν ένας σούπερ σταρ σαν τον Αναστόπουλο και να αφήσει μουστάκι ήταν σαν να εμφανιστεί στο επόμενο ματς ο Νικοπολίδης και αντί για σορτσάκι να φοράει παρεό. Σοκ. Αλλά ο Αναστόπουλος προχώρησε πολύ περισσότερο.

Αγόραζε ρούχα από την Ιταλία σε μια εποχή που όταν Ελληνας παίκτης πήγαινε στην Ιταλία το πολύ που θα έφερνε πίσω ήταν λαθραία Marlboro. Εκανε διαφήμιση για αποσμητικό όταν ο Μίμης Δομάζος διαφήμιζε πίπες, επειδή όλοι πίστευαν ότι οι ποδοσφαιριστές καπνίζουν άφιλτρα. Αλλά η μεγαλύτερη συνεισφορά του «allenatore» δεν ήταν μόνο στους συναδέλφους του αλλά σε όλους τους Ελληνες άνδρες. Σε μια εποχή που ακόμα οι άνδρες έριχναν after shave στα δύο χέρια και με το ένα κοπάναγαν τα μάγουλα και με το άλλο τις μασχάλες, ο Αναστόπουλος σήκωσε το χέρι. Σαν την Αντζελα Ντέιβις, όχι όμως για να σφίξει τη γροθιά προς τον ουρανό, αλλά γύρω από μία Rexona και να καταστρέψει το άζωτο της ατμόσφαιρας γι' αυτό που έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία και από το μέλλον του πλανήτη: για την ευοσμία του σώματος.

Ο «allenatore Nicolo», όμως, δεν σταμάτησε εκεί. Μέχρι να εμφανιστεί στο ποδόσφαιρο, οι παίκτες σκούπιζαν τα μαλλιά τους με μία πετσέτα. «Μία» όχι με την έννοια του «όποια βρίσκανε», αλλά κυριολεκτικά. Ο παλιότερος σκουπιζόταν πρώτος και μετά έδινε την πετσέτα στον δεύτερο στην αρχαιότητα. Για παράδειγμα, μετά τη νίκη του Ολυμπιακού επί της Σάντος το 1961, πρώτος μετά το ντους σκουπίστηκε ο Κοτρίδης, μετά ο Σάββας, μετά ο Πολυχρονίου, μετά ο Ποσειδώνας, μετά ο Σιδέρης, μετά το Σουρούνης (είχε πηδήξει σειρά γιατί είχε βάλει γκολ) και μόνο όταν είχε σκουπιστεί και ο Γιάγκος Σημαντήρης πήγαν την πετσέτα στα αποδυτήρια της Σάντος για να σκουπιστεί πρώτος ο Πελέ. Αυτά όμως πριν τον Αναστόπουλο.

Αν ο «allenatore» ήταν ο καθημερινός άσος των γηπέδων, άντε να είχε φέρει πετσέτα από το σπίτι. Ο «allenatore», όμως, ήταν επαναστάτης. Εδειξε τον δρόμο που άλλοι θα τον ακολουθούσαν έπειτα από 30 χρόνια. Στη φωτογραφία που δημοσιεύεται στο κέντρο -μια ευγενική προσφορά του συναδέλφου Τ.Κ.– ο Νίκος Αναστόπουλος κρατάει πιστολάκι. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο το πιστολάκι. Παρατηρήστε τα καλλυντικά πάνω στην τουαλέτα, που ο «Αναστό» κοιτάζει τον καθρέφτη της στεγνώνοντας τα μαλλιά του. Ολα μαζί τα φορ της μεταπολεμικής Ελλάδας, από τον Ράγγο και τον Μεσσάρη έως τον Κουρουϊκίδη και τον Γκέσιο, δεν είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει ούτε τη μισή κολόνια.


Kαι δύο επισημάνσεις για τους ψαγμένους. Πρώτον, ο «Αναστό» δείχνει τι τραβάγανε οι άνδρες της εποχής. Κάθεται σε καρέκλα και όχι σε πουφ με αποτέλεσμα να διακινδυνεύει την ακεραιότητα των γονάτων του χτυπώντας τα στην άκρη της τουαλέτας. Δεύτερον, η πρίζα είναι μακριά και το καλώδιο από το πιστολάκι έχει τεντωθεί. Μια άσκηση κατάλληλη και για τα σημερινά φορ για να μάθουν να ελίσσονται όταν δεν έχουν περιθώρια κίνησης.

Όλο το άρθρο εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2008)

somnambulist said:


> ...Για να μπορείτε σήμερα να *διαβάζεται* τα ρεπορτάζ ελεύθερα...



Πρώτη μπουκιά (εδώ) και... Έχουν κι άλλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα μ' εμένα!

Δεν χρειάζεται να φωνάζετε.
Δεν χρειάζεται να φωνάζετε.
Δεν χρειάζεται να φωνάζετε.
Δεν χρειάζεται να φωνάζετε.


----------

